
Lenses for philosophers - jxub
https://julesh.com/2018/08/16/lenses-for-philosophers/
======
chobytes
i didnt realize leses had so much history and theory behind them!

~~~
chowells
I saw this article yesterday. I was similarly surprised about the history. I
was a bit less surprised about the theory, as I did already know about the
costate comonad interpretation, and once you get to that level of abstraction
an idea tends to show up in multiple contexts. I was surprised by the breadth
of the known instances of the idea, though.

------
kwhitefoot
Would have been nice to have a link to a simple summary of what lenses are for
those of us who don't already know.

~~~
jjaredsimpson
First paragraph is a link to a link to a tutorial.

